# Humorous Turtle and Tortoise book $.99 through Friday, February 5



## Ciri (Feb 4, 2016)

My book of humorous observations of my turtles and tortoises is discounted to 99 cents now through Friday, February 5. It is entitled _Secret Lives of Turtles and Tortoises, _and includes photographs and stories about funny things these lively creatures have done. Find it here:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B013U1AK1Y/?tag=exoticpetnetw-20


----------



## Ciri (Feb 6, 2016)

My book, "Secret Lives of Turtles and Tortoises," is on sale at 33% off – the price is $1.99 through Sunday, February 7. It's full of humorous animal stories, and links to YouTube videos of some of their hilarious moments. To purchase it just go to:

http://cirijohnson.com/Photos-Animal/index.html


----------

